# كتاب تعليم اوتوكاد الميكانيكي2006 Auto CAD Mechanical



## مروان مصطفى يوسف (7 يناير 2007)

الى الاخوة الاعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
قمت برفع الكتاب من خلال رابط ارجو ان ينال رضاكم ولاتنسونا بالدعاء للعراق:
http://www.sendspace.com/file/i6bxiu


----------



## mechanical9 (8 يناير 2007)

شكرا لك يا اخى الفاضل وفاتحيا العراق ارض الشرف والنضال


----------



## عبدالغفار عيسى (8 يناير 2007)

الرابط مش شغال


----------



## مروان مصطفى يوسف (8 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم اخي الرابط شغال 100%


----------



## kassamy (8 يناير 2007)

Sorry, the file you requested is not availabl
هذه هى الرساله التى توجد مع بداية فتح الموقع


----------



## مروان مصطفى يوسف (8 يناير 2007)

الى الخوة العزاء احاول حل المشكلة قريبا انشاء الله


----------



## mohamed ouda (9 يناير 2007)

الرابط مش شغال


----------



## almohandis1985 (9 يناير 2007)

أرجوك يا أخي أنا محتاج الكتاب ده ضرووووووووري 
بدور عليه من زمان مش لاقيه لو أمكن ترسلهولي ع الإيميل الخاص 
Young_pharaoh1985***********الإيميل طبعاً ع ****** 
أرجوك يا أخي الكريم للأهمية 
جزاك الله عنا كل الخير إن شاء الله


----------



## syamand (12 يناير 2007)

الاخ مروان .... لك كل التحية والمودة ارجو التحقق من الرابط او اذا ممكن ايجاد البديل لان الموضوع مهم لي وللكثيرين ولك كل الشكر مرة ثانية.............


----------



## almohandis1985 (12 يناير 2007)

*تكرار الطلب مره أخرى من الأخ مروان*

*فين الكتاب يا باشمهندس مروان احنا محتاجينه بسرعة 
أرجو الإهتمام بالموضوع لأني في أمس الحاجة إليه
شكراًً يا باشمهندس
أنا منتظر الرد ...:81: *


----------



## إبراهيم العجوز (12 يناير 2007)

الرابط مش شغال يابشمهندس مروان أرجو الاهتمام لاني محتاج اليه وجعلك الله عونا لنا
وشكرا


----------



## المهندس السامرائي (13 يناير 2007)

شكرا وليحيا العراق ويزيل عنه الاذى .. حرا أبيا


----------



## moustafa afify (13 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ياأخى (تمسك بلا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله) ومن ثم تحيا العراق حرة بأهلها


----------



## عبد الرحمن محمد (14 يناير 2007)

شكرا لك يا اخى ولكن 
الرابط مش شغال


----------



## productique (14 يناير 2007)

ارجو اعادة رفع الملف قريبا 
شكرا


----------



## أبوالحارث (24 يناير 2007)

اخي نحن في انتظارك........................ انا في حوجة له
.................اللهم انصر اخواننا في العراق وامنهم من شر الفتنة.........................


----------



## خالد العسيلي (24 يناير 2007)

شكرا لك يا اخى ولكن 
الرابط مش شغال
ارجو اعادة رفع الملف قريبا 
شكرا


----------



## امير طة (10 أغسطس 2007)

الرابط مش شغاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال


----------



## proeng86 (10 أغسطس 2007)

*جزاك الله الف خير*

جزاك الله ياخى مروان الف خير على كجهودك الرائع لان هذا الكتاب مفيد جدا بس لو ممكن تبعتهولى على ال***** علشلن الرابط مش شغال معى اليميل [email protected]ياهوو


----------



## halakarak (10 أغسطس 2007)

اللهم ازل الغمة عن العراق وابعد العذاب عن اهلها ولتحيا العراق وليحيا شعبها بخير وسلام ورجائي منكم يا اخوتي ان لاتجعلوا الامم الاخرى تشمت بالعراق فلا تجعلوا الاحقاد تعمي عيونكم عن الحق فالحق ان كل عراقي يامل بالامان وكل عراقي له الحق بالعيش بالامان ولاتجعلوا الفتن توثر بكم فكلها والله من امريكا وايران فلتصحوا ولتعلموا من عدوكم الحقيقي فكلمة بوش انه سيعيد العراق الى العصور الحجرية لن يتوانى بتطبيقها وكذلك الفرس الذين لم ولن ينسوا تلك الحرب فلو نظرتم الى خطبهم لوجدتم انهم دائما يستذكرون الحرب الايرانية العراقية وحقدهم ليس على صدام وغيره بل على كل عراقي يتنفس فلا تدعوا الفتن الطائفية تغزو ارضكم فكل انسان له الحرية بمعتقداته ولكن ليس على حساب الاخر وفي النهاية انا شربت من ماء دجلة واتمنى ان تعود لسابق مجها واتمنى لها كل الخير يا اخي 

اخوكم 
م عبدالرزاق من الاردن


----------



## مصطفى 4ب (11 أغسطس 2007)

اخى العزيز 
الوصلة لا تعمل


----------



## مييرا (11 أغسطس 2007)

يارب يارب يارب ياعزيز ياجبار انصر العراقيييين وازل الغمة السوداء عنهم يامجيب الدعاء وارزقنا الامان ياحي ياقيوم ياريت كل الي يدخل الصفحة يدعو بكل طاقتوا لاننا فعلا محتاجيين لدعوات كل المسلمين


----------



## شملول (11 أغسطس 2007)

الكتاب غير متاح يا ريت رابط يكون شغال ولك شكري وتحياتي


----------



## ابو امنه (11 أغسطس 2007)

عاشت ايدك اخي بس الرابط ما يشتغل


----------



## atmane (12 أغسطس 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل ارجو اعطاء رابط اخر من فضلك


----------



## اسو عباس (12 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا اخي عراقي اني اخوك عراقي كوردي


----------



## سليم نجار (5 أغسطس 2008)

أخوتي الرابط لم يعد يعمل ...

الرجاء تنزيل الملف مرة أخرى ...

أو إرساله على إيميلي ...
saleemnajjar86 على الهـــو تمـــيل


----------



## محمد ابو الاء (6 أغسطس 2008)

الأخ الفاضل م/ مروان 
لك ولأهل العراق كل تحية وجزاك الله خير الجزاء
انا محتاج هذا الكتاب لواى من الأخوة يرسله لى على
[email protected]
وشكر الله لكم جميعا


----------



## onooo (6 أغسطس 2008)

اريد كتاب تعليم اوتو كاد 2006


----------



## mohamedfm (6 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً أخي ولكن الرابط لايوجدفيه شئ


----------



## فرج فركاش (7 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا والله يحرر جميع بلاد المسلمين وينصر الاسلام


----------



## اراس الكردي (20 أغسطس 2008)

الله ينصر العراق و العراقيين على الغزاة المحتلين
و يحفظ العراق من كل شر
ويجعلها بلد الامن و الامان


----------



## حـــسام الجهاد (20 أغسطس 2008)

المرجو أخد الموضوع بجدية أخي


----------



## Aissaoui Hakim (20 أغسطس 2008)

الرابط مش شغال أرجو الاهتمام لاني محتاج اليه وشكرا​


----------



## وضاح الجبري (20 أغسطس 2008)

ياليت ترفع الكتاب ثانيه لان الرابط غير شغال 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## اشرف العتر (24 أغسطس 2008)

الرابط لا يعمل يا اخى


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (30 أغسطس 2008)

اللهم أنصر المجاهدين في العراق وفلسطين على أعدائهم الأمريكان والصهاينة وخدامهم وإجعلنا ممن يشهدون إنهيار أمريكا وسقوطها اللهم حرر بلادنا وإجعل هذا البلد آمناً مطمئناً وأرزق أهله من الثمرات وسائر بلاد المسلمين 
والله لا توجد حرب أهلية في العراق وإنما حرب مابين الحق والباطل ما بين المقاومة والشرفاء والوطنيين من جهة والأمريكان وخدامهم وعملائهم من جهة
وصلى اللهم على محمد وعلى أله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


----------



## مولاي العربي (30 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
الرابط غير موجود وانا في حاجة ماسة للملف


----------



## عماد الدين73 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم والله مشكورين جدا


----------



## فادي المايا (28 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراا لكعلى هذا الكتاب


----------



## حسن الأديب (30 سبتمبر 2008)

الرابط لايعمل وشكرا لجهدك


----------



## el_rayes (1 أكتوبر 2008)

ساطلب منكم طلب يا اخوانى اريد برنامج autocad mecanical اى رابط البرنامج نفسه


----------



## المهندس بسام خليف (4 أكتوبر 2008)

نرجو المساعدة :
كيف أطبع رسمة 3d وهي مجسمة وواضحة


----------



## المهندس بسام خليف (4 أكتوبر 2008)

الرابط غير فعال


----------



## المهندس بسام خليف (4 أكتوبر 2008)

مالفرق الجوهري بين الأوتوكاد و الميكانيكال


----------



## مدير تشغيل وعمليات (5 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو علياء و عروب (6 أكتوبر 2008)

اتمنى التوفيق للجميع مجهود را~ع


----------



## ابو علياء و عروب (6 أكتوبر 2008)

ابداع مشكورين للجميع


----------



## shaheen83 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

thank you so much


----------



## مليحة (6 أكتوبر 2008)

الرابط مش شغال


----------



## حسن الأديب (6 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووور لكن الرابط مازال لا يعمل


----------



## Badran Mohammed (7 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورييييييييييييييييييييييين على المجهود وارجو اعادة رفعه مع التقدير


----------



## بلقيس حميد (27 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم انا صارلي ساعة اريد برنامج لتعليم اوتوكاد ال
ميكانيك ومااقدر احصلة وش اسوي رجاء الرد بسرعة


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (28 سبتمبر 2009)

الرجاء رفع الرابط مرة أخري....................................................................................................


----------



## othmane20020 (29 سبتمبر 2009)

chokran laka ya akhi 3ala hada almajhod


----------



## سمير شربك (4 أكتوبر 2009)

الرابط مش شغال


----------



## Securitysuite (4 أكتوبر 2009)

راااءع مشكور :56:


----------



## bao1955 (4 أكتوبر 2009)

تسلم ياخ يروان اطلب منك mdt 6 اذا امكن المساعدة مع تحياتي


----------



## love_love (25 أبريل 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررا


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (26 أبريل 2010)

الله يحفظ العراق واهل العراق ويدفع عنهم كيد الحاقدين والحاسدين من الجنة والناس اجمعين لا سيما التكفيرين والصداميين والبعثية المجرمين


----------



## أحمد دعبس (15 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل الخير وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​ 
لكن الرابط لايعمل 

أرجو التصحيح
​


----------



## osiris (27 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

